# [SOLVED] Bios update from usb drive ???

## zogle

so i have an interesting problem.

I am using Pheonix BIOS Version 2.07 and i happened to check the lenovo website. apparently i missed all the BIOS versions available up to 2.17 .. oops  :Shocked:  . I would like to know how to update the BIOS. sounds pretty noobish huh. here's the catch....

option one: i have both a USB floppy and CD-ROM. but because i purchased them saperately there is no driver in the BIOS to recognize the CD-ROM ...   :Mad: . The floppy works fine. except there are no untilities that will fit on a floppy. I have a spare jump drive which i went through the process to format and put FreeDOS 1.0 onto. great so i do have a 16 bit environment to actually run the program from the CD-ROM 'phlash16.exe'. here is the real problem it appears, if it was used under WINXP, that some compilation of the BIOS.ROM file occurs and not under linux or DOS ?? .... so, i can boot into a DOS kernel but i have no image to flash from  :Crying or Very sad:  ... 

option two: i though lets just buckle down and use wine to run the utility listed on the lenovo website ... although the program runs fine; again, there is no flash image to ... well, flash from ????

option three: i called tech support ... hahahahahahahahahhahaha ... do you really want me to waste you life on what they said ? okay then .. please hold, this call may be recorded to ensure quality service. ( he had no idea what i was talking about. he pointed me to the X60 BIOS page and said all we have are bootable CD iso's or the utility to run from within WINDO$... note: he didn't even know of the DOS 'phlash16' version of the software let alone how to use it .... i thanked him and told him to have a good day. )

working option: [ please oh please insert here ... =T ... ]

i am really asking if anyone knows how to compile the BIOS.ROM image .. i have all the files you would need ..  the *.FL1 and *.FL2 .. and the *.PAT and the *.HSH  ... have have a screen shot from my other computer using WINXP .. which i should add i tried to run the setup wizard in and got the exact same error .. ( i would never complete the process that is just ridiculous .. i just wanted to see if it would compile the BIOS.ROM image...)

http://www.zogleinc.com/pictures/x60.png

http://www.zogleinc.com/pictures/x60-1.png    <--- the elusive file not found error.

here is the website; if it doesn't work here is the model to look up: Thinkpad X60 1709 CTO

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-62938

the main reason i want this update is because of the processor code updates and the fact people say the entire system runs much smoother / more stable and it runs cooler than the 2.07 version ... yes they specifically singled out the 2.07 version ... lol .. how lucky for me    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cyrillic

Even though your machine doesn't boot from CD, do you think one of the .iso images would have a BIOS.ROM image you could extract ?

----------

## zogle

thank you for responding.

a quick view of the .iso file through PowerISO.

http://www.zogleinc.com/pictures/x60.png <-- files extracted from the WinXP utility

http://www.zogleinc.com/pictures/x60-1.png  <-- file not found error

http://www.zogleinc.com/pictures/x60-2.png  <-- files extracted from the Bootable CD-ROM

as far as i can tell there are the same files in the iso as there are that come with the Win32 executable that would, under my assumption, compile the BIOS.ROM file that i need.

there seems to be a few other applications on the bootable CD-ROM. Judging by the fact that they all have 8 byte names aka MS-DOS friendly ... i just may be able to execute them off my Bootable USB drive w/ DOS kernel. Lets see what happens...

[edit]

I seem to be able to execute all the "MS-DOS" friendly programs as expected. but i suspect i have some configuration's messed up. when i run the programs all of them freeze .. when i would expect them to read from the USB drive.

LCREFLSH.EXE <- should automate the process of flashing but freezes after all precautions are announced, and the "started flashing ..." screen appears.

UPDTFLSH.EXE <- also automates the process and annoces all precautions and freezes at the "this should only take a moment please do not remove power cord or CD until complete." screen

again i think i may have my MS-DOS slightly mis-configured or maybe some config file is pointing to some other drive that isn't there instead of the USB drive ... 

in other words .. i believe that FreeDOS makes the drive .. in this case USB Drive ... assume it is C: and the CD-ROM would then be D: ... and there is no D: drive ..   :Crying or Very sad: 

HEEEEEELP

----------

## zogle

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade/X_Series

...

i used a combination of these approaches based on what i had access too. =] good luck

----------

